# Minnesota 2012 crop yield forcasts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well....here you go Cy....sounds like you folks were living on the right side this summer. Minnesota leads the way in projected crop yields.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._strong_yields/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Yea Mn is going to do ok.The driest part of the state was the sw corner unfortunatly.It is going to be highly variable here.Soil type and scattered rain showers will make huge differences.Just west of me 10 miles there is more sand and they are hurting bad.A ethanol plant did a crop tour thre thier and nw iowa and come up with 98 bpa avg,from 0-228 bpa.Central Mn is going to have bumper corn crop,al the June rains went north of me and they are sitting good._

_Most of my ground is heavy soil and corn is going to be ok,beans alot of blossums aborted in the heat.Alfalfa good 1st cut poor 2 nd cut.Crap 3 rd cut.Grass porr 1st cut from frost.Crap to none 2 nd cut.l_

_When I say central Mn,I actually meen the area where they grow corn.Most corn is grown in southern Mn about the bottom 200 miles.Above that there is a lot more forests,lakes and pastures with some scattered tillable ground.A little more corn farther north on west edge in the Red River valley._


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Is Minnesota part of the Union? Never heard of it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Sounds like Blue Earth, Mn. is THE garden spot.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ARD Farm said:


> Is Minnesota part of the Union? Never heard of it.


Sometimes I wish it wasn't.But then their is the Twin Cities.They call the rest of the state out state Mn.Most of our tax $ goes to Metro area.

In the SW corner we get out TV news from SD.So we know more of SD politics,etc then Mn.

Anyway we are up here close to the tundra.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, Sounds like Blue Earth, Mn. is THE garden spot.


Most of the state is pretty good the poorest is the 4 counties in SW corner.Talked to guy west of cities 200+ bu corn he is thinking.

Just got off phone with a friend that is chopping corn across from one of my farms.Crop adj pegs it at 100 bpa.

I've done kernal counts from 150-220 on mine.Scattered over 38 miles so rains were variable.


----------

